# New Marine Aquarium Destination (Build Thread)



## Announce

Hi everyone, last week, a close friend, and former colleague of mine began construction on what will be one of the best marine hobbyist stores in the GTA. I have been lurking around during the stores construction and have taken a few pictures to share with you guys.

The guys working here have over 20 years of experience in the aquarium industry and are promising that this new location will provide only the best information, equipment and livestock. I have talked to the owner about posting here and he is open to taking your community input during this build process! So without further delay I present to you Reef Boutique Toronto: 









They have spent the last week just dismantling the unit in order to prepare for a total revamp! I've been told the store is inspired by the modern aquarium stores around the world such as Elos Aqua Studio, and Coral Reef Shop.
The Unit as it was:









The unit today:


















Hope you guys enjoy, and I'll try to keep you all updated.


----------



## Announce

The last couple days have been really hectic at the shop, they finished off clearing out the shelving, and tore out all the lighting and an unnecessary wall. The store is divided into two parts, the front, which will feature a wide variety of aquariums, including custom built ones, a very large reef display tank, and a large variety of quality dry goods. And the fish room, which im told will be unlike any fish room in the GTA! Of course they wont tell me exactly what they have planned. Yesterday they started painting both the front and the back of the store and i've attached pictures. This is a really awesome process to be a part of, and the amount of planning going into every little thing continues to amaze me, it's a good thing these guys know what they are doing (or seem to haha).

























The end result:


----------



## thmh

Where is this new shop located ?


----------



## Announce

thmh said:


> Where is this new shop located ?


The store is located near Yorkdale


----------



## sig

Announce said:


> The store is located near Yorkdale but I'm told it won't be open until sometime in January


Bad location - to close to my work 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T

sig said:


> Bad location - to close to my work


Too close to my place!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J_T

J_T said:


> Too close to my place!
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Found it 

And I am right, to close to my place!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J_T

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Announce

J_T said:


> Found it


Wow good hunting it took me like 20 minutes of driving around and I had the GPS lol. I stopped by tonight on the way home from work but not much progress, looks like they have started the stands and I will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## sig

Announce said:


> Wow good hunting it took me like 20 minutes of driving around and I had the GPS lol. I stopped by tonight on the way home from work but not much progress, looks like they have started the stands and I will post some pics tomorrow.


now we should find out who they are? and I assume you are the one of them 

Newspaper is Asian and the guy is western 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T

Announce said:


> Wow good hunting it took me like 20 minutes of driving around and I had the GPS lol. I stopped by tonight on the way home from work but not much progress, looks like they have started the stands and I will post some pics tomorrow.


Lol. I had a good idea of where to start. There are not many strip mall type areas around 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 76tmlfan

*can't wait*

At least this is not going to be yet another west end shop on Dundas West giving us easterners another close to home option LOL. Cannot wait til it opens I will be there.


----------



## Announce

sig said:


> now we should find out who they are? and I assume you are the one of them
> 
> Newspaper is Asian and the guy is western


No i'm just a friend of the owners! But he is well involved in the GTA reefing scene so i'm confident someone will recognize him soon enough (I kind of like this mystery game!  I can assure you unlike some recent (failed) stores in the GTA this owner actually knows and cares about what hes doing, as do all his staff (seemingly anyway!).


----------



## Announce

Hi everyone, so it seems they have finally worked out a layout, which I thew in some ideas for as well, and the work on the fish room has quickly started. To give you an overview there are three "walls", each has two rows of tanks, the first one I put a picture of yesterday is to be the fish wall.

This here is the coral peninsula wall: 









This is the invert wall: 







'










I'm told they are going to all be painted, and potentially lined with a type of stone, to make the fish room have a very sleek and modern look. Last I was in we were all discussing what type of rock to go with, but this could still change.

Additionally I know for a fact that they are intending to use primarily LED's in the fish room!


----------



## Announce

I had a chance to stop in this morning and grab some pics before I went to do last minute xmas shopping, and the rate these guys are working at is phenomenal.

All the stands are now painted, with about half of the tanks in place. When I was there today the owner was just finishing up drilling the tanks. The owner actually wanted me to ask what do you guys value most in your LFS? He also is interested in maybe even meeting with a few people to discuss some ideas!

The stands


















The drilling


----------



## altcharacter

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!! 

This is awesome to hear that another reef store is going in the GTA and it's not on Dundas!
What they should have is a cafe inside so we can go in and have a coffee while we drool and shop.

Thanks for the heads up and I'll definitely head out there since it isn't that far


----------



## Announce

altcharacter said:


> WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> This is awesome to hear that another reef store is going in the GTA and it's not on Dundas!
> What they should have is a cafe inside so we can go in and have a coffee while we drool and shop.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up and I'll definitely head out there since it isn't that far


I don't know about a cafe, but they were talking about a seating area and a T.V.  Cant imagine putting in a tasimo would be hard.


----------



## Announce

Just to let everyone know, im putting this all down in a blog to, just to make it easier to read! http://reefingadventure.wordpress.com/


----------



## Announce

Sorry for the lack of updates everyone, I'm away on vacation, but I will try to convince Colin (the owner) to post some updates, hope everyone had a good holiday.


----------



## snaggle

Any new updates? There must be water by now


----------



## Announce

To be honest I haven't had a chance to stop by since the new year, however I sent the owner a quick text and he says all the tanks other than the large display are now in, but the plumbing is just being started, and the flooring in the front still has to be done. Here are some pictures I never got a chance to upload before the new year. I will update when I stop in to take some pictures.









This is shelving, and beside it the stand for the large display tank, behind which will primarily be storage









Just a view of some of the shelving









From the front door


----------



## bluer6

Really?!?!? Can someone post the address of this place


----------



## Announce

bluer6 said:


> Really?!?!? Can someone post the address of this place


I'll post it when its open, however it's a bit of a waste of time going by now, unless you just want to make small talk with the guys building the place haha.

There is going to be a website and all that jazz once they open, but its incredible how much work has and still has to go into making this into the vision I think the owner has, ill try to get you guys some more eye candy


----------



## anna416

I have seen that guy (Colin) before
He worked at PJs at yorkdale and Big Als
Sold me a butterfly fish after telling me it was 'reef safe' 

Store looks great! Nice to finally have somewhere in Toronto 
I hope he is not just planning on having the same poor quality livestock as his previous employers.


----------



## vaporize

time for new updates  It's close to end of Jan


----------



## Announce

vaporize said:


> time for new updates  It's close to end of Jan


Sorry hah, i've been busy with my own stuff lately but did pop by last week and they finished the flooring and had about 30% of the plumbing done. There is no official opening date, but it looks like probably another couple weeks before live stock, don't quote me on that. Like I said in a previous post, you can always stop in and see the progress if your in the neighborhood anyway!


----------



## vaporize

*Address please*



Announce said:


> . Like I said in a previous post, you can always stop in and see the progress if your in the neighborhood anyway!


sorry I don't think you have posted the address, so where is it?


----------



## TypeZERO

I to wanna know where this store located at. 

PEWPEW!


----------



## Announce

It's just south of yorkdale on Dufferin, 3320 I believe.


----------



## J_T

Turn onto orfus road, from dufferin. Then make a left into the plaza. It is just behind the shoeless joe, or whatever the bar name is now

Was there a week or so ago. Looking through the door. The guy that saw me wasn't looking for company, as he didn't. Come to the door  

Looks like a nice acrylic tank is going to be built.

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## wildexpressions

that looks sweet. I'd love to be able to take a blank slate and build an aquarium store. I look forward to seeing the shop.


----------



## Announce

J_T said:


> T
> Was there a week or so ago. Looking through the door. The guy that saw me wasn't looking for company, as he didn't. Come to the door


I mentioned this to him, he said while he is busy you should have knocked, he apparently gets a lot of foot traffic people looking in, so its hard to spot a reefer so to speak


----------



## rickcasa

Tell him I'll design a kickass website for him for some fish and corals. Seriously.


----------



## Salt_Creep

Is this place open yet. Anyone have address ?


----------



## bluer6

This is kinda crazy, a thread started 1-1/2 months ago about a new shop and no address given. I guess they expect us to be mind readers


----------



## darryl_v

dude....it hasnt opened yet.....hence no real reason to know the address just yet. Im sure they will want everyone to know when it opens.


----------



## altcharacter

Patience guys, just let the owners open the store and then more info will pour out.


----------



## sig

looks like it going to be most expensive store in GTA 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T

Announce said:


> It's just south of yorkdale on Dufferin, 3320 I believe.


If people read the thread........


----------



## vaporize

sig said:


> looks like it going to be most expensive store in GTA


customers will determine the market


----------



## Announce

bluer6 said:


> This is kinda crazy, a thread started 1-1/2 months ago about a new shop and no address given. I guess they expect us to be mind readers


Yeah please keep in mind, I did this at my own discretion under permission from the owner, I was showing you guys the process because I just think its really neat to see all the work that goes into it, not to advertise and tell you guys to immediately go check it out. All that work is still being done, and it seems like a slow process, which to me is understandable. If you are not interested in the process I will gladly stop posting updates and you can wait until the owner officially decides to announce his store.

also I have posted the address.


----------



## jmb

Keeping posting updates as they come. It is nice to see the progress they are making. I like that they chose a nice central location.


----------



## explor3r

Wow I cant believe I never saw this tread, thats great news another reef store and very close to me as well vs going to Mississauga.
Im sure there is a lot of work and more when you want a good result so far looking really nice, congratulations whoever the owner is and I hope to come by once is open and check it out


----------



## 76tmlfan

Yes definitely keep the updates coming. The process takes time. What is the rush to go see a store that has not opened yet gosh guys relax on the lack of patience. They store will open when it is finished and I am sure we will all find out when that day does get closer.


----------



## Announce

Sorry guys, i've been so busy I myself havent had to go by and see how things are coming. But these are from early last week, water was being put in some of the tanks, very cool process that includes lots of fingers crossed for no leaks, and it turns out we lucked out.




























also please ignore the "mess" this from my understanding will be a clean cut store.

enjoy


----------



## altcharacter

That Display Tank looks very nice! Can't wait to see what goes inside.


----------



## 76tmlfan

*Updates???*

Anything new???


----------



## J_T

As of tonight;










Also, the address is, 3220 Dufferin. Unit 16. Its easy to find, 3 large windows on the front of the shop have a reef image


----------



## sig

they let you in? 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T

Of course he did! Besides, 12 years of locksmithing, I can get anywhere 



sig said:


> they let you in?


Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## vaporize

Exciting ...  

When's the opening date?


----------



## 76tmlfan

*Anything new*

??????????


----------



## altcharacter

I think I'm going to pass by in the next few days and see what's going on.


----------



## Announce

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been posting, i've been terribly busy and haven't been able to go by at all in the past month so am not even sure what exactly the status is. I know there is no set open date, and that there never was, because problems can and do arise. From what i've been told the 400gallon display upfront is now in the store (though not yet setup). 

There is no live stock in the store yet, but like I said feel free to stop by if you are interested in the progress 3220 Dufferin unit 16.


----------



## sig

Announce said:


> .......I know there is no set open date, and that there never was, because problems can and do arise. From what i've been told the 400gallon display upfront is now in the store (though not yet setup). ..
> 
> There is no live stock in the store yet, but like I said feel free to stop by if you are interested in the progress 3220 Dufferin unit 16.


this is from the page 1, just for the record 

"
Quote:
Originally Posted by thmh View Post
Where is this new shop located ?
*The store is located near Yorkdale but I'm told it won't be open until sometime in January*"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Announce

sig said:


> this is from the page 1, just for the record
> 
> "
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by thmh View Post
> Where is this new shop located ?
> *The store is located near Yorkdale but I'm told it won't be open until sometime in January*"


I should have clarified that was speculation! Don't hate me


----------



## sig

it is OK. Plans are always subject to change.  Worked in construction myslef

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T

Passed by the other night. Display is on its stand. Didn't see too much else... He keeps turning off the lights! 

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## Announce

Alright alright! Your a persistent bunch! So I went by and took some photos. The store looks awesome! Product is on the shelves, they are finishing up the last bit of painting, plumbing, lighting, and trimming, and I know i've been told not to post dates (yeah hes heard about my January speculation to!) but fish "should" (emphasis on "should") be there in 3 weeks (they have been ordered, but that's not a guarantee ever). And here is your precious eye candy!


----------



## jmb

Looks like some great potential. Looking forward to seeing it in person!


----------



## vaporize

*so today is 9C*

~~ looks stunning in deed, very nice decor work ~~

summer's coming my friends ...


----------



## explor3r

Looking great what about pictures of tanks, tease us please


----------



## J_T

I think they are still just full of water. If you go back a few pages, you will see a picture I posted of the fish room.


----------



## 76tmlfan

*Nice*

Looking good can't wait LOL..


----------



## J_T

Some dry goods,










Show tank, front view










Fish room left side










Fish room right side


----------



## thmh

Man I always drive by this place but never get lucky! Sooo madjelly of you JT 

PEWPEW!


----------



## 76tmlfan

*April 1st?*

Almost here how are things looking lol!!!!


----------



## Announce

*final remarks*

Hi everyone! 
Since the building process is nearing completion this can no longer really serve as a build thread. As such I have some final pictures for you guys. Note if you are thinking about swinging by there really isn't much stock yet, however i'm sure the store will begin advertising itself when there is stock, so i'll make sure Colin keeps you all in the know! Here is a bit of final eye candy.




























If you have any questions at this point im happy to answer to the best of my knowledge but if you are in the area feel free to swing by and check out the store.


----------



## RR37

Announce said:


> Hi everyone, last week, a close friend, and former colleague of mine began construction on what will be one of the best marine hobbyist stores in the GTA. I have been lurking around during the stores construction and have taken a few pictures to share with you guys.


Is this your store or "a close friends" store ?

Congrats on taking it to this point, lots of hard work and looks fantastic !


----------



## fury165

Looks fantastic, can't wait to pay a visit.


----------



## Announce

RR37 said:


> Is this your store or "a close friends" store ?
> 
> Congrats on taking it to this point, lots of hard work and looks fantastic !


Haha I wouldn't wish upon myself this much work! He is a friend, he introduced me to the hobby originally and when I heard about this project I was eager to follow along.


----------



## vaporize

Announce said:


> Haha I wouldn't wish upon myself this much work! He is a friend, he introduced me to the hobby originally and when I heard about this project I was eager to follow along.


will you buddy be selling pond stuff there too?


----------



## circky

Announce said:


> If you have any questions at this point im happy to answer to the best of my knowledge but if you are in the area feel free to swing by and check out the store.


So does that mean the store has officially opened to customers? Do you know what their weekly hours of operations are?


----------



## Announce

vaporize said:


> will you buddy be selling pond stuff there too?


Not that i'm aware of, I presume he can get it, and know hes done pond work before but I don't think it will be readily stocked or anything


----------



## Announce

circky said:


> So does that mean the store has officially opened to customers? Do you know what their weekly hours of operations are?


I'm not fully sure, last he told me it was 11:30 - 8 Tuesday - Friday, I don't know about weekends. "_Concrete hours will be announced by the store once the tanks are fully cycled_". If you are curious or want to make sure some one is there feel free to give Colin a call at:

Reef Boutique Toronto
(647)352-8265 

Hope this helps, ive been informed hes had multiple people mention this thread so i'm confident he will end up using the website once things gets settled in.


----------



## sig

Announce said:


> I'm not fully sure, last he told me it was 11:30 - 8 Tuesday - Friday, I don't know about weekends. "_Concrete hours will be announced by the store once the tanks are fully cycled_". If you are curious or want to make sure some one is there feel free to give Colin a call at:
> 
> Reef Boutique Toronto
> (647)352-8265
> 
> Hope this helps, ive been informed hes had multiple people mention this thread so i'm confident he will end up using the website once things gets settled in.


all stores are closed on Monday. why do not make money when other closed?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Announce

sig said:


> all stores are closed on Monday. why do not make money when other closed?


Haha, good point, just another reason to hate Monday's I suppose


----------



## sig

Announce said:


> Haha, good point, just another reason to hate Monday's I suppose


yes. I always want to buy on Mondays

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan

*First Visit and Impressions......*

I finally had the opportunity to drop by the store today. The store is still in the "up and coming" stages. I wouldn't call it 100% open yet. When we arrived the doors were locked...but we were welcome into the store and provided a nice personal tour of the entire behind the scenes operation (after a polite knock on the window  )

Colin was very nice and receptive. The store is nice and clean (what do you expect from a new store  ) with a simple and effective layout for the "livestock room". Livestock is limited as it is still in the cycling stages. So far the layout for coral (lps, sps, softies) and fish tanks is logical and nicely mapped out.

The outside (front) section of the store is designed as a "Boutique" should be. It encourages prospective clients to view and 'explore' dry goods. Sounds weird...but that's how it feels in my opinion.

Time will tell how quality and pricing are. I'm sure this store will find its niche. Every LFS has a niche for what they are 'known for'. So far....a good first impression. Thanks Colin. Cheers.

P.S. - Impressive acrylic main display.


----------



## explor3r

I had the opportunity as well to visit the store and my first impression is very positive, as Red mention we had tour of the store by the owner who's seems to be a very nice guy and knowledgable.
I love the main display tank it looks very promising, is just 500g lol


----------



## aquaticlog

Does this store have a website? Looks really awesome, great job guys.


----------

